

Undertow 1.0.0.Beta1 Released - bhauer
http://undertow.io/blog/2013/07/09/Undertow-Beta1-Released.html

======
bhauer
The composable, fluent approach that the Undertow developers have taken is
very appealing. A colleague of mine described it as what Servlet would/should
be like if it were designed from the ground-up today. And of course, I'm
particularly impressed with Undertow's performance. I look forward to testing
Servlet on Undertow via the new adapter added in this Beta release.

